
Visualizing Tone in Chat with IBM Watson and a Blink(1) - kauffecup
http://www.jkaufman.io/ambient-sentiment/
======
k33n
You should use better examples. Just parsing text that says "I'm so sad", or
"I'm happy!" isn't noteworthy.

~~~
lotyrin
Unfortunately, Watson's sentiment detection is not capable of anything
noteworthy.

~~~
mtw
what would be a better sentiment analysis tool?

~~~
nl
Metamind's sentiment analysis tool[1] is probably about the best you can get,
especially for short text. Try the "Tweet" version (a tab on that page or
available separately[2]).

Sentiment on short text is pretty hard. Metamind claims 81.73%[3], although
that appears to be for general text (not just Tweets). Anything above ~70%
accuracy would be competitive with the state of the art on Twitter data[4].

[1]
[https://www.metamind.io/classifiers/155](https://www.metamind.io/classifiers/155)

[2]
[https://www.metamind.io/language/twitter](https://www.metamind.io/language/twitter)

[3]
[https://www.metamind.io/classifiers/155/stats](https://www.metamind.io/classifiers/155/stats)

[4] [http://www.lrec-
conf.org/proceedings/lrec2014/pdf/483_Paper....](http://www.lrec-
conf.org/proceedings/lrec2014/pdf/483_Paper.pdf)

